# Best caulking tools?



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a boatload of caulking to do on multiple-profile crown and base. I modify 5 in 1's, chisels and screwdrivers to try and make the best tool to give a great finish on hard to reach inside corners. I was wondering if any of you have found a tool set that gives a smooth square finish on inside corners.

Stan


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i like to carry around a bucket of warm water and a grouting sponge. that makes your caulking work so much easier and cleaner. always keep your index finger wet by wiping excess onto the sponge.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

WTF ?? does anybody have any actual skills anymore ??? caulking tool ?? :no: no wonder everybody thinks they can paint


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

damn i used to caulk entire NC homes by MYSELF with my FINGER ....1 case of caulk an i was done by lunchtime then id go back around an start priming the trim with a BRUSH


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

sroskens said:


> hard to reach inside corners.
> Stan


Actually, for the deep corners, I will tool out extra caulk with the corner of a putty knife, then wipe it out with a sponge or rag.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ole34 said:


> damn i used to caulk entire NC homes by MYSELF with my FINGER ....1 case of caulk an i was done by lunchtime then id go back around an start priming the trim with a BRUSH


Didn't let the caulk dry? It barely has time to skin over like that...


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> Didn't let the caulk dry? It barely has time to skin over like that...


We used to start NC at 7am ... Plenty dry by the afternoon


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> damn i used to caulk entire NC homes by MYSELF with my FINGER ....1 case of caulk an i was done by lunchtime then id go back around an start priming the trim with a BRUSH



I fill nail holes first,sand, then prime,then caulk. let dry overnight then 2 finish coats next day.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Xmark said:


> I fill nail holes first,sand, then prime,then caulk. let dry overnight then 2 finish coats next day.


Yeah I got my order all mixed up... Ass backwards my bad ..... For some reason I remember caulking first oh well


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

*To serious painters...thanks*



Ole34 said:


> WTF ?? does anybody have any actual skills anymore ??? caulking tool ?? :no: no wonder everybody thinks they can paint



To those professionals who took my question seriously, thank you. I appreciate input from those who place as high a priority on quality finish as I do. To others, I envy your tiny fingers to reach into tight corners of small profile layers of built-up crown molding next to a ceiling. Anyone can use their finger on a straight run with excellent results. In tight spaces, quite frankly, it looks like you gave the job ' the finger'.

I'm not a DIY'er, I've been doing this since 1976. I am not too proud to go to school on those who know more than I do...a sharing of ideas among professionals. I know the tricks of soapy water, chisels with a wet cloth, ground -to-angle flat screw drivers and tiny bristle brushes for blending. I am working on visible high end trim where the goal is to not draw attention to the fact that it has been caulked. Every profession has what's known as 'tricks of the trade' and I was hoping for something like that. One of those "I'd wish I had thought of that" tools. I will keep thinking.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i use a 1" putty knife for the corners and smooth it out the best i can with a sponge. that being said i'm not a NC painter so i don't have thousands of hours of practical experience doing it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Angled putty knife for the corners, the rest I just use my finger.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

sroskens said:


> To those professionals who took my question seriously, thank you. I appreciate input from those who place as high a priority on quality finish as I do. To others, I envy your tiny fingers to reach into tight corners of small profile layers of built-up crown molding next to a ceiling. Anyone can use their finger on a straight run with excellent results. In tight spaces, quite frankly, it looks like you gave the job ' the finger'.
> 
> I'm not a DIY'er, I've been doing this since 1976. I am not too proud to go to school on those who know more than I do...a sharing of ideas among professionals. I know the tricks of soapy water, chisels with a wet cloth, ground -to-angle flat screw drivers and tiny bristle brushes for blending. I am working on visible high end trim where the goal is to not draw attention to the fact that it has been caulked. Every profession has what's known as 'tricks of the trade' and I was hoping for something like that. One of those "I'd wish I had thought of that" tools. I will keep thinking.


 
then you should already know there is no magic tool, ever try an accubrush or paintzoom


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

sroskens said:


> I have a boatload of caulking to do on multiple-profile crown and base. I modify 5 in 1's, chisels and screwdrivers to try and make the best tool to give a great finish on hard to reach inside corners. I was wondering if any of you have found a tool set that gives a smooth square finish on inside corners.
> 
> Stan


There are tools out there. I remember seeing an assortment of "caulk spatulas" somewhere at an online retailer a few years ago. It was a set of about 5-6 different size/profile whatnots to tool the caulk. Cant remember where I saw it to save my life though. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Come to think of it. Last fall I was working on an interior high rise downtown. At the same time the building had a crew working off swing staging caulking all of the window joints. I watched them for a bit, and each guy had a set of tools to "tool" the bead after they laid it. Don't know if they were custom made or not though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Here ya go. Don't know why I didn't use Google first.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/NEWBORN-Caulk-Finishing-Tool-4YKT7


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

An artist paint knife works good for those 90 corners . Plus they are thin enough for modification .


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> There are tools out there. I remember seeing an assortment of "caulk spatulas" somewhere at an online retailer a few years ago. It was a set of about 5-6 different size/profile whatnots to tool the caulk. Cant remember where I saw it to save my life though. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


Thanks, I saw those on Amazon as well but no reviews. $50 for eight of them. If I was sure they'd work I'd fork it over and keep them in my lock box with all my other valuables.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

sroskens said:


> To those professionals who took my question seriously, thank you. I appreciate input from those who place as high a priority on quality finish as I do. To others, I envy your tiny fingers to reach into tight corners of small profile layers of built-up crown molding next to a ceiling. Anyone can use their finger on a straight run with excellent results. In tight spaces, quite frankly, it looks like you gave the job ' the finger'.
> 
> I'm not a DIY'er, I've been doing this since 1976. I am not too proud to go to school on those who know more than I do...a sharing of ideas among professionals. I know the tricks of soapy water, chisels with a wet cloth, ground -to-angle flat screw drivers and tiny bristle brushes for blending. I am working on visible high end trim where the goal is to not draw attention to the fact that it has been caulked. Every profession has what's known as 'tricks of the trade' and I was hoping for something like that. One of those "I'd wish I had thought of that" tools. I will keep thinking.


Stan -
Even though you're fairly new you've spent enough time hanging out here at PT to realize that for every serious response you'll likely get three that aren't. Guys use this place to relax and enjoy themselves as much as to post serious questions and responses so don't take it personally when someone posts a response you feel is less than helpful. Very few here are out to bust chops.


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> An artist paint knife works good for those 90 corners . Plus they are thin enough for modification .


Excellent. They look very similar to the  CRL Plastic Caulking Applicator Tools on Amazon. Wonder if the crl were modeled after them.

Just searched artist knives on Amazon and found an incredible selection for under $15 that should work for every conceivable corner. I love learning new things from people who think outside the box. Much thanks to all.
*
*


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I cant think of what brand it is, Right now they are covered in paint and caulk. But the black and yellow or red and black plastic caulk guns with the removable barrel are the best damn caulk guns I have ever used.They are light, never drip. I can rotate the barrel and the tip cutter in the handle will actually give you a nice cut on the end of the tube.


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

Lazerline said:


> I cant think of what brand it is, Right now they are covered in paint and caulk. But the black and yellow or red and black plastic caulk guns with the removable barrel are the best damn caulk guns I have ever used.They are light, never drip. I can rotate the barrel and the tip cutter in the handle will actually give you a nice cut on the end of the tube.


Too Cool. Does this look familiar? I used your 'keywords' and found this on Amazon. Found a 29 oz as well.

Amazon.com: Dripless 10oz Industrial Ergonomic Composite Caulk Gun: Home Improvement


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, that's it exactly. Best dang caulking guns I've ever owned


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> then you should already know there is no magic tool, ever try an accubrush or paintzoom


 Or a paintzoomer!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Stan -
> Even though you're fairly new you've spent enough time hanging out here at PT to realize that for every serious response you'll likely get three that aren't. Guys use this place to relax and enjoy themselves as much as to post serious questions and responses so don't take it personally when someone posts a response you feel is less than helpful. Very few here are out to bust chops.


 Saying?Meaning?:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Boy its sure nice to have the hound around!No wonder he's called a mans best friend.:thumbup::yes:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Boy its sure nice to have the hound around!No wonder he's called a mans best friend.:thumbup::yes:




Sorry, wasn't meant to come across as preachy - but it kinda' did. 

arf...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

sroskens said:


> Too Cool. Does this look familiar? I used your 'keywords' and found this on Amazon. Found a 29 oz as well.
> 
> Amazon.com: Dripless 10oz Industrial Ergonomic Composite Caulk Gun: Home Improvement


Just switched to those this past year myself. Have to agree, the best caulk gun I've used so far.


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Sorry, wasn't meant to come across as preachy - but it kinda' did.
> 
> arf...


No worries. It was late and I let my britches get in a bunch. Calmer influences prevail.


----------



## sroskens (Apr 30, 2012)

chrisn said:


> then you should already know there is no magic tool, ever try an accubrush or paintzoom


Nope and never would. Just upgraded to a Graco 395 AAA. Can't wait to try it out.


----------

